# Emailed Insurance Certificates.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Following on from an answer I gave on another thread I thought this was worthy of more discussion.

It seems that electronically delivered (emailed) Insurance Certificates are now legal and that the intention is that these should be used in preference to posting the original to the policy holder.

http://www.insurancedaily.co.uk/2010/04/01/electronic-motor-insurance-certificates-by-april/

http://www.out-law.com/page-10910

This is all well and good within the UK but I wonder if it is European wide. If not I wonder how we would be fixed producing an obviously home printed copy or showing an image on a computer screen to a foreign cop?

A UK cop can check it against the database, I wouldn't think a foreign cop could, Alan.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Mine was emailed to me recently and included a page in many european languages, explaining (in each language) that the holder had at least the minimum insurance required in their countries. 

regarding it being home printed; working in IT i've found that many countries are further advanced than we are, if this is now acceptable in the UK, it has probably been acceptable in many other countries for a longer period.

Lee


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope so but I can't find any reference to it on the internet, Alan.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

One thing I do is scan all our docs and upload 'em (currently FTP'd to a hidden folder on my website), eg all bank details (not passwords/PINs etc) V5's, licences, personal insurance docs etc. Anything that, were I to loose the original, or both my Macbooks I'd still be able to recover stuff. All vehicles, both dogs, both people and t'boat stuff too ...


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Email certificates have been around a while and some only issue them via email. Ie swift over...
Never been stopped abroad on the roads but have at calais when checking in at the tunnel. No problem when it was presented there.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Emailed Certificates of Insurance are perfectly legal, but not a faxed copy. (I work in a Post office which issues car tax)

Patty


----------

